# Honey and Anise- the other 'merlish' couple expecting bubs



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Honey and Anise are the other meeces with the merle or roan markings that I'm curious about, as I think they may be a form of splashing. These and the other couple were bred for pure curiousity! They were treated for mites right before I took these pix; sorry for the wetness, it's not an attractive look. Honey is the reddish one, Anise the dark. I think he's agouti, as I think I see multiple colors on the hairs.


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

They kind of look like funky lionhead rabbits with how the wet fur stick out lol. I'd totally breed for lionhead mice if they existed!

Very, very cute, especially Honey!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks.She's got one eye black and one is ruby; I get that a lot in lines that throw tris and splashed. That one of the reasons I think this isn't true roan or merle.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmm... a new mutation showing up in your mousery? That could be quite exciting!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It seems to happen in many of the tri or splashed litters, and I didn't have it in my mousery before I got the tris, so it has come from those, I figure. I'm curious to knowif any other folks have had this crop up in their tri/splashed lines.


----------

